

Ask HN: Wordpress plugin to create custom fields - adidash

I am building a wordpress site for local music events (the mvp from a non-tech fouder). I am looking for a wordpress plugin which will let me create custom fields and tags to add multi-day music events. A typical event may be 2-4 days long and will have information like:<p>Event name, Day wise schedule, Music Genre, Bands, Band Members, Venue, city, Book Ticket button,<p>Any plugin&#x2F;theme recommendation will be highly appreciated as this will let me get with my customer trials really quickly.
======
ereckers
As Rust mentioned you'll probably want look at More Types for creating Custom
Post Types:

[http://codex.wordpress.org/Post_Types](http://codex.wordpress.org/Post_Types)

Here are 2 more plugins for creating and managing Custom Post Types:

[http://wordpress.org/plugins/custom-post-type-
ui/](http://wordpress.org/plugins/custom-post-type-ui/)

[http://wordpress.org/plugins/custom-content-type-
manager/](http://wordpress.org/plugins/custom-content-type-manager/) (I like
this one)

As for creating custom fields, Advanced Custom Fields is a good one, but
Custom Field Suite is an earlier port of their code that we've been using
lately and it's great:

[http://wordpress.org/plugins/custom-field-
suite/](http://wordpress.org/plugins/custom-field-suite/)

------
Rust
You, sir, are looking for the More Fields plugin
([http://wordpress.org/plugins/more-
fields/](http://wordpress.org/plugins/more-fields/)), and possibly the More
Types plugin ([http://wordpress.org/plugins/more-
types/](http://wordpress.org/plugins/more-types/)).

MF lets you add custom fields to any existing post type, and MT lets you
create new custom post types (like, say, Music Events) that you can attach
fields to using the MT plugin.

------
roybarberuk
The most popular and by far the best is Advamced Custom Fields. It will do
anything!
[http://www.advancedcustomfields.com/](http://www.advancedcustomfields.com/)

